# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  Access to EXE

## ravanfar

سلام
من در بازار تبلیغی برای نرام افزار مبدل فایلهای ACCESS به EXE دیدم تلفنی با فروشنده صحبت کردم ظاهراً نرم افزاری تولید خارج از کشور است که فرم relational tables و query و Macro و ... را در فایلهای اکسس support میکند شما خبری دارید؟

----------


## ykm145

microsoft office xp developer  editon
$300 قیمت اورجینال  
کپی ان را پانزده هزار تومان می گفتند حالا نمی دانم منظورتان اینست

----------


## ravanfar

سلام
احتمالاً همینه
میشه توضیح دهید توانایی تبدیل MDB را به EXE داره و چطور تهیه اش کنم

----------


## moustafa

این سوال را من قبلا جواب داده بودم!!!!!! 
فکر کنم توبازار رضا بتونی گیر بیاری 
با نرم microsoft office xp developere dition,s 
mde کردن فایل واجرای packaging(پس از نصب نر م افزار فوق درمنوی start ظاهر خواهد شد
http://www.programmingmsaccess.com/faqs/mod.htm

----------


## ravanfar

سلام
من نرم افزار را گیر آوردم
Microsoft Access 2003 Developer Extension (DE)ms
نصب کردم دوتا ویزارد در start menu من در پوشه office ایجاد کرد یکی 
Custom Startup Wizard که از MDB فایل یک MDE فایل میسازد و دیگری Package Wizard که این MDE فایل ایجاد شده در مرحله قبل را ظاهراً پکیج کرده و به یک exe فایل تبدیل میکندالبته ظاهراً قبلش باید ACCESSRT.MSI فایل را از روی cd نرم افزار و یا office11 نصب کنیم که همانAccess runtime files میباشددر آخرین مراحل نصب یک فیلدرا از یک combobox که مربوط به language است باید پر کنیم (زبان مورد نظر installerرا مشخص کنیم)در مقابل زبان های موجود عنوانnot cached آمده به محض انتخاب زبان یک دیالوگ باکس باز میشود که از ما میخواهد یک Setupفایل را انتخاب کنیم و پس از انتخاب روی کلید cache کلیک کنیم ولی نمیدانم چکار کنم خودش هم یک پیغام خطا میدهد و میگوید باید cd آفیس 11 بگذاریم که این کار را هم کردم  داخل help مرتبطش هم رفتم ظاهراً باید یک فایل setup.exe را انتخاب کنیم که نمیدونم چیه لطفاً راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

برنامه ساخته شوه حالت نصبی داره

----------


## sarami

اگه میخوایین حالت نسبی داشته باشه نمی دونم این نرم افزار exe میکنه یا نه که به نظر منطقی نمیاد که exe کنه ولی برای ساختن پکیج install میتونین از setup generator یا از نسخه 4 سی دی install sheild استفاده کنین که امکانات بیشتری بهتون میده

----------


## سنبله کار

> سلام
> من نرم افزار را گیر آوردم
> Microsoft Access 2003 Developer Extension (DE)ms
> نصب کردم دوتا ویزارد در start menu من در پوشه office ایجاد کرد یکی 
> Custom Startup Wizard که از MDB فایل یک MDE فایل میسازد و دیگری Package Wizard که این MDE فایل ایجاد شده در مرحله قبل را ظاهراً پکیج کرده و به یک exe فایل تبدیل میکندالبته ظاهراً قبلش باید ACCESSRT.MSI فایل را از روی cd نرم افزار و یا office11 نصب کنیم که همانAccess runtime files میباشددر آخرین مراحل نصب یک فیلدرا از یک combobox که مربوط به language است باید پر کنیم (زبان مورد نظر installerرا مشخص کنیم)در مقابل زبان های موجود عنوانnot cached آمده به محض انتخاب زبان یک دیالوگ باکس باز میشود که از ما میخواهد یک Setupفایل را انتخاب کنیم و پس از انتخاب روی کلید cache کلیک کنیم ولی نمیدانم چکار کنم خودش هم یک پیغام خطا میدهد و میگوید باید cd آفیس 11 بگذاریم که این کار را هم کردم  داخل help مرتبطش هم رفتم ظاهراً باید یک فایل setup.exe را انتخاب کنیم که نمیدونم چیه لطفاً راهنمایی بفرمایید


اگه نرم افزار در اختیار ما هم بود شاید بهتر مسئله حل می شد .
ازکجا تهیه کردید ؟

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
من نرم افزار را گیر آوردم
Microsoft Access 2003 Developer Extension (DE)ms
نصب کردم دوتا ویزارد در start menu من در پوشه office ایجاد کرد یکی 
Custom Startup Wizard که از MDB فایل یک MDE فایل میسازد و دیگری Package Wizard که این MDE فایل ایجاد شده در مرحله قبل را ظاهراً پکیج کرده و به یک exe فایل تبدیل میکندالبته ظاهراً قبلش باید ACCESSRT.MSI فایل را از روی cd نرم افزار و یا office11 نصب کنیم که همانAccess runtime files میباشددر آخرین مراحل نصب یک فیلدرا از یک combobox که مربوط به language است باید پر کنیم (زبان مورد نظر installerرا مشخص کنیم)در مقابل زبان های موجود عنوانnot cached آمده به محض انتخاب زبان یک دیالوگ باکس باز میشود که از ما میخواهد یک Setupفایل را انتخاب کنیم و پس از انتخاب روی کلید cache کلیک کنیم ولی نمیدانم چکار کنم خودش هم یک پیغام خطا میدهد و میگوید باید cd آفیس 11 بگذاریم که این کار را هم کردم داخل help مرتبطش هم رفتم ظاهراً باید یک فایل setup.exe را انتخاب کنیم که نمیدونم چیه لطفاً راهنمایی بفرمایید

با سلام
آیا شما توانستید با این نرم افزار کار کنید؟مشکل شما برطرف شد؟ من هم میخواهم از اکسس ، فایل اجرایی بسازم ولی نمیدانم باید چه کار کنم. اگرممکن است من را راهنمای کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## F_ashigh

اگه منظورتون این باشه
من برنامه Microsoft Access 2007 Developer Extension را دارم و وقتی از این برنامه استفاده میکنم قابلیت ساختن پکیج را میده که در موقع ساخت میتونی انتخاب کنی که فایل مربوطه موقع اجرا از Access runtime استفاده بکنه یا نه ولی در هر صورت بعد از نصب برنامه ساخته شده در مسیر اصلی نصب فایل شما را با پسوند accdr کپی میکنه که شما با عوض کردن پسوند فایل یعنی accdb میتونید برنامه اصلی را داشته باشید.
این هم برنامه Microsoft Access 2007 Developer Extension

----------


## قله بلند

> اگه منظورتون این باشه
> من برنامه Microsoft Access 2007 Developer Extension را دارم و وقتی از این برنامه استفاده میکنم قابلیت ساختن پکیج را میده که در موقع ساخت میتونی انتخاب کنی که فایل مربوطه موقع اجرا از Access runtime استفاده بکنه یا نه ولی در هر صورت بعد از نصب برنامه ساخته شده در مسیر اصلی نصب فایل شما را با پسوند accdr کپی میکنه که شما با عوض کردن پسوند فایل یعنی accdb میتونید برنامه اصلی را داشته باشید.
> این هم برنامه Microsoft Access 2007 Developer Extension


 
با سلام
من اکسس 2000 را روی سیستمم نصب دارم .آیا می توانم برنامه ارسالی را نصب کنم و از آن استفاده کنم؟

----------


## قله بلند

با سلام 
آیا برای نصب برنامه ذکر شده باید آفیس 2007 را نصب کنم یا نوع آفیس تاثیری در ادامه کار تولید پکیج ندارد
ممنون می شوم اگر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

با سلام
همانطور که دوستمان فرمودند این برنامه فقط از فایل mdb یا mde شما  یک پکیج نصب می سازد که دو گزینه دارد  1- نصب برای اجرا روی سیستم هایی که access کامل روی آنها نصب باشد 
2- برای سیستم هایی که access روی آنها نصب نباشد برای همین access runtime را نصب و با تعریف یه سوییچ در انتهای شورت کات ایجاد شده ، آن را از طریق  ران تایم  اجرا می کند 

 همین  
   بقیه امکانات  که در نرم افزار Developer  مشاهده می فرمایید مربوط به شمای فرم نصب است و این برنامه اصلا توانایی exe کردن فایل mdb یا mde  را ندارد .
  برای همین  همانطور که استاد صارمی فرمودند بهتر است از برنامه های بهتری که امکان فارسی در فرم نصب به شما می دهند استفاده کنید .

----------


## قله بلند

> با سلام
> همانطور که دوستمان فرمودند این برنامه فقط از فایل mdb یا mde شما یک پکیج نصب می سازد که دو گزینه دارد 1- نصب برای اجرا روی سیستم هایی که access کامل روی آنها نصب باشد 
> 2- برای سیستم هایی که access روی آنها نصب نباشد برای همین access runtime را نصب و با تعریف یه سوییچ در انتهای شورت کات ایجاد شده ، آن را از طریق ران تایم اجرا می کند 
> 
> همین 
> بقیه امکانات که در نرم افزار Developer مشاهده می فرمایید مربوط به شمای فرم نصب است و این برنامه اصلا توانایی exe کردن فایل mdb یا mde را ندارد .
> برای همین همانطور که استاد صارمی فرمودند بهتر است از برنامه های بهتری که امکان فارسی در فرم نصب به شما می دهند استفاده کنید .


 
با سلام
من مطلبی را در همین مورد از Help اکسس پیدا کردم که در این قسمت قرار می دهم: 



About the global interface and Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack 

Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack adds key multilingual capabilities to those already built into Microsoft Office by providing the translated text for the user interface, Help, wizards, and templates for Office programs. By using Office XP MUI Pack, you're working in the English version of Office, but you can view commands, dialog box options, Help topics, wizards, and templates in a familiar language. 




Office XP MUI Pack also includes Microsoft Office XP Proofing Tools, which provides fonts, spelling and grammar checkers, AutoCorrect lists, and other tools that can help you create and edit Office files in the language of your choice. 



When you change the language of the user interface or Help, you change it for all Office programs. Changing the language of the user interface does not change the file format of Office files that you save, nor does it change the program in any other way. You don't need a converter to open files. Some components of Office do not support changing the language of the user interface or Help 



Office XP MUI Pack works with Office running on Microsoft Windows 98 or later and Microsoft Windows NT version 4.0 or later. Microsoft Windows 2000 provides the most support for the most languages, and it is recommended for extensive multilingual use. 




*Office XP MUI Pack is on its own CD and has its own installer. To obtain Office XP MUI Pack, see your system administrator* 

*آیا برنامه ای که برای* *exe** کردن اکسس یافت شده است ، همان* *Office XP MUI Pack** است؟*
*من در این مورد در سایت اختصاصی مایکروسافت جستجو کردم ولی هنوز نمی دانم چیزی برای دانلود وجود دارد یا خیر؟*
*به هر حال اگر من هم مطلب تازه ای در این زمینه پیدا کردم در اختیار دوستان قرار خواهم داد.*

----------


## F_ashigh

دوست عزیز فکر کنم برنامه Office XP MUI Pack یا Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack برای تغییر زبان منوهای برنامه از انگلیسی به زبان های دیگه به کار میره . برای اطلاعات بیشتر به مسیر زیر توجه کنید:
http://www.wfu.edu/~yipcw/is/xptest/mui-officexp.html
ضمنا برنامه Microsoft Access 2007 Developer Extension روی Office 2000 جواب نمیده .

----------


## elham123

برای SETUP  برنامه INSTALLSHield  بسیار قوی است

----------


## قله بلند

> برای SETUP برنامه INSTALLSHield بسیار قوی است


با سلام و تشکر از توجه شما
می خواهم قبل از جستجو راجع به این برنامه ، از شما خواهش کنم که مطالبی را راجع به این برنامه در این مکان قرار دهید تا با اطلاعات کافی به سراغ دانلود(اگر در اینترنت هست) و یا خرید سی دی آن(اگر وجود دارد) بروم. اگر نکات بیشتری هم راجع به نصب برنامه(اگر احتمالا در حین نصب به مشکل برخورد خواهد شد) بدهید ، بسیار ممنون می شوم

----------


## قله بلند

> دوست عزیز فکر کنم برنامه Office XP MUI Pack یا Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack برای تغییر زبان منوهای برنامه از انگلیسی به زبان های دیگه به کار میره . برای اطلاعات بیشتر به مسیر زیر توجه کنید:
> http://www.wfu.edu/~yipcw/is/xptest/mui-officexp.html
> ضمنا برنامه Microsoft Access 2007 Developer Extension روی Office 2000 جواب نمیده .


با سلام
 بابت اطلاعاتی که دادید بسیار ممنونم

----------


## F_ashigh

آیا کسی از برنامه INSTALLSHield در محیط Access استفاده کرده که بتونه توضیح بیشتری بده؟

----------


## elham123

> آیا کسی از برنامه INSTALLSHield در محیط Access استفاده کرده که بتونه توضیح بیشتری بده؟


بله من از برنامه Install Shield  برای Setup کردن اکسس استفاده کردم بسیار عالی است با قابلیتهای بسیار بالا 
باید بگم این برنامه رو از اینترنت نتونستم دانلود کنم ولی از نرم افزار فروشی ها می توان تهیه کرد و قیمتش 2500 تومان است راهنمای استفاده از این برنامه تو همین سایت هست باز اگه خواستین من براتون می فرستم و اگر مشکلی در تبدیل اکسس به Setup  دارین نیز در خدمتم

----------


## elham123

این هم آموزش Install SHield البته من Install shield 2008 خریدم و استفاده کردم و بسیار راضی هستم بسیار عالی است 
دقیقا برنامه رو به حالت نصب در میاورد و می توان آیکونهای مختلف براش گذاشت و انتخاب کرد که ایا Shortcut  روی دکسکتاپ و داخل استارت داشته باشد و .......

----------


## amin_ir

> بله من از برنامه Install Shield برای Setup کردن اکسس استفاده کردم بسیار عالی است با قابلیتهای بسیار بالا 
> باید بگم این برنامه رو از اینترنت نتونستم دانلود کنم ولی از نرم افزار فروشی ها می توان تهیه کرد و قیمتش 2500 تومان است راهنمای استفاده از این برنامه تو همین سایت هست باز اگه خواستین من براتون می فرستم و اگر مشکلی در تبدیل اکسس به Setup دارین نیز در خدمتم


با تشکر از راهنماییتون، 2 فایلی که برای آموزش Installshield گذاشتید هیچکدام نحوه درست کردن setup برای access  را آموزش نمی دهد و من هم هرچه در Installshield 2008 گشتم امکان نصب mdb را نیافتم . حالا از شما دوست عزیز خواهش میکنم اگر طریقه خاصی برای stup  کردن فایلهای mdb (مخصوصا access97 ) توسط installshield  هست رو بفرمایید . در غیر اینصورت با فرض اینکه در سیستم مشتری access97 موجود نباشد چه فایلهایی از access برای اضافه کردن به فایل setup که توسط Installshield ساخته می باشد مورد نیاز است ؟
با تشکر مجدد

----------


## Ali_Fallah

فکر کنم خواسته همه عزیزان از EXE  کردن اکسس عدم دسترسی کاربر به فرمها و طراحی جداول و... می باشد.
اگر در محیط VB کار کرده باشید پس از طراحی برنامه واتمام کار در منوی VB  گزینه ای بنام EXE  نمودن برنامه هست که برنامه شما را به یک فایل اجرایی تبدیل می کند. در این حالت این فایل EXE در ابتدا فقط در سیستم شما قابلیت اجرا شدن دارد ، خصوصآ اگر شما در برنامه از dll و ocx های زیادی استفاده کرده باشید که در اینصورت اگر EXE برنامه را فقط کپی کرده و به یک کامپیوتر دیگر انتقال دهید چون کامپیوتر مقصد ممکن است این dll و ocx ها در آنجا نصب نباشد ، لذا برنامه شما ممکن است اجرا نشود و...
بنا براین بهترین راه استفاده از برنامه نصب ویژوال بیسیک هست که تمامی dll و ocx ها  را در یک فایل نصب جمع آوری می کند که در اینصورت برنامه شما در همه سیستمها قابلیت اجرایی دارد.
اما برنامه نصب ویژوال بیسیک  دارای امکانات گسترده نیست و... پس بهتر است که از برنامه های نصبی دیگری استفاده کنیم که دراین راه برنامه Install SHield دارای امکانات گسترده وفراوانی است...
اما  برنامه Install Shield فکر نکنم قادر به EXE نمودن برنامه ها باشد (فایل اجرایی) یابنده اطلاعی ندارم و اینکه اکسس یک بانک اطلاعاتی هست و EXE  کردن آن معنایی ندارد(آن حالتی که مد نظر ما هست یعنی عدم دسترسی به طراحی جدولها و...) آیا تا بحال شنیدید که دیتا بیس SQL را بصورت EXE به جایی دیگر انتقال دهند ؟ (منظور جداول طراحی شده و اطلاعات داخل آن) یا اینکه بصورت بک آپ و راستور کردن و...

----------


## amin_ir

> فکر کنم خواسته همه عزیزان از EXE کردن اکسس عدم دسترسی کاربر به فرمها و طراحی جداول و... می باشد.
> اگر در محیط VB کار کرده باشید پس از طراحی برنامه واتمام کار در منوی VB گزینه ای بنام EXE نمودن برنامه هست که برنامه شما را به یک فایل اجرایی تبدیل می کند. در این حالت این فایل EXE در ابتدا فقط در سیستم شما قابلیت اجرا شدن دارد ، خصوصآ اگر شما در برنامه از dll و ocx های زیادی استفاده کرده باشید که در اینصورت اگر EXE برنامه را فقط کپی کرده و به یک کامپیوتر دیگر انتقال دهید چون کامپیوتر مقصد ممکن است این dll و ocx ها در آنجا نصب نباشد ، لذا برنامه شما ممکن است اجرا نشود و...
> بنا براین بهترین راه استفاده از برنامه نصب ویژوال بیسیک هست که تمامی dll و ocx ها را در یک فایل نصب جمع آوری می کند که در اینصورت برنامه شما در همه سیستمها قابلیت اجرایی دارد.
> اما برنامه نصب ویژوال بیسیک دارای امکانات گسترده نیست و... پس بهتر است که از برنامه های نصبی دیگری استفاده کنیم که دراین راه برنامه Install SHield دارای امکانات گسترده وفراوانی است...
> اما برنامه Install Shield فکر نکنم قادر به EXE نمودن برنامه ها باشد (فایل اجرایی) یابنده اطلاعی ندارم و اینکه اکسس یک بانک اطلاعاتی هست و EXE کردن آن معنایی ندارد(آن حالتی که مد نظر ما هست یعنی عدم دسترسی به طراحی جدولها و...) آیا تا بحال شنیدید که دیتا بیس SQL را بصورت EXE به جایی دیگر انتقال دهند ؟ (منظور جداول طراحی شده و اطلاعات داخل آن) یا اینکه بصورت بک آپ و راستور کردن و...


مهمترین دلیل exe کردن، استفاده از یک فایل احرایی قابل نصب بر روی همه سیستمها است که متکی بر access نباشد . درسته که یک بانک اطلاعاتی access از راههای معمولی قادر به exe شدن نیست ولی میشود توسط برنامه های نصب ساز مانند installshield آنرا تبدیل به پکیجی کرد که قابل نصب بر روی هر سیستمی باشد . ولی مشکل من اینجاست که نمی دانم برای ساخت این پکیج بجز فایل mdb مربوط به access جه فایلهای دیگه ای لازم است که به پکیج اضافه کنیم که موقع نصب بر روی سیستم مشتری بدون نیاز به نصب access 97 بشود آنرا اجرا نمود

----------


## elham123

> با تشکر از راهنماییتون، 2 فایلی که برای آموزش Installshield گذاشتید هیچکدام نحوه درست کردن setup برای access را آموزش نمی دهد و من هم هرچه در Installshield 2008 گشتم امکان نصب mdb را نیافتم . حالا از شما دوست عزیز خواهش میکنم اگر طریقه خاصی برای stup کردن فایلهای mdb (مخصوصا access97 ) توسط installshield هست رو بفرمایید . در غیر اینصورت با فرض اینکه در سیستم مشتری access97 موجود نباشد چه فایلهایی از access برای اضافه کردن به فایل setup که توسط Installshield ساخته می باشد مورد نیاز است ؟
> با تشکر مجدد


دوست عزیز اگه در آموزش Install shield اولی با دقت بخونین نوشته همه نوع فابلی رو می شه به نصبی تبدیل کرد 
کافیه در قسمتی که میخواهسن فایل یا فولدر رو انتخاب کنین برای نصب در اونجا بعد از زدن Add File ÷نجره که باز می شه کمبو پایینی را از نوع All File انتخاب کنین که تمام فایلهاتون نمایش داده شود از جمله فایل Mdb که بتونین اونو اضافه کنین

----------


## ali_bagheri34

> مهمترین دلیل exe کردن، استفاده از یک فایل احرایی قابل نصب بر روی همه سیستمها است که متکی بر access نباشد . درسته که یک بانک اطلاعاتی access از راههای معمولی قادر به exe شدن نیست ولی میشود توسط برنامه های نصب ساز مانند installshield آنرا تبدیل به پکیجی کرد که قابل نصب بر روی هر سیستمی باشد . ولی مشکل من اینجاست که نمی دانم برای ساخت این پکیج بجز فایل mdb مربوط به access جه فایلهای دیگه ای لازم است که به پکیج اضافه کنیم که موقع نصب بر روی سیستم مشتری بدون نیاز به نصب access 97 بشود آنرا اجرا نمود


سلام با استفاده از Access Runtime می توان کاری کرد که خود اکسس را نصب نکنیم در اصل اکسس رانتایمDLL های مورد نیاز را برای آن کامپیوتر کپی می نماید

----------


## morteza_lll

> سلام با استفاده از Access Runtime می توان کاری کرد که خود اکسس را نصب نکنیم در اصل اکسس رانتایمDLL های مورد نیاز را برای آن کامپیوتر کپی می نماید


 

سلام دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدین 

ممنون

----------


## amirzazadeh

> سلام دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدین 
> 
> ممنون


برای ساخت ستاپ به همراه فایلهای رانتایم میتونی از نرم افزار اختصاصی خود اکسس(access 2003 developer) استفاده کنی

----------


## قله بلند

> برای ساخت ستاپ به همراه فایلهای رانتایم میتونی از نرم افزار اختصاصی خود اکسس(access 2003 developer) استفاده کنی


با سلام
آیا شما این برنامه را دارید ؟
این برنامه در اینترنت هست ولی مجانی نیست .نسخه 2007 آن در همین قسمت گذاشته شده است ولی نسخه 2003 آن نه.
از طرفی این سوال مطرح هست که :
استفاده از access ...developer بهتره یا installshield ؟
اگر در این زمینه راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون می شوم

----------


## amirzazadeh

> با سلام
> آیا شما این برنامه را دارید ؟
> این برنامه در اینترنت هست ولی مجانی نیست .نسخه 2007 آن در همین قسمت گذاشته شده است ولی نسخه 2003 آن نه.
> از طرفی این سوال مطرح هست که :
> استفاده از access ...developer بهتره یا installshield ؟
> اگر در این زمینه راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون می شوم


با توجه به حجم بالا (حدود 4مگابایت در حالت فشرده ) امکان آپلود در این فروم وجود ندارد.
من با installshield کار نکردم بنابراین در این مورد نظری ندارم

----------


## قله بلند

> با توجه به حجم بالا (حدود 4مگابایت در حالت فشرده ) امکان آپلود در این فروم وجود ندارد.
> من با installshield کار نکردم بنابراین در این مورد نظری ندارم


سلام
پس چگونه می شود آن را تهیه کرد ؟
آیا رایگان است یا باید بابت آن مبلغ پرداخت کرد؟
CD آن وجود دارد یا خیر؟ اگر وجود دارد کجا می توان آن را تهیه کرد؟
ممنونم

----------


## davood-ahmadi

توی  King2008  است . البته کینگ 2008 شامل 4 DVD می باشد که قیمت آن 14000تومان می باشد.  اون را می تونید از هر Cd فروشی کامپیوتری تهیه کنید. خوبه. نرم افزارهای روز توی اون هست.

----------


## amin_ir

> سلام با استفاده از Access Runtime می توان کاری کرد که خود اکسس را نصب نکنیم در اصل اکسس رانتایمDLL های مورد نیاز را برای آن کامپیوتر کپی می نماید


برای من استفاده از access run time دو مشکل در بر دارد که فکر می کنم برای افراد دیگری که برنامه ای شبیه برنامه من نوشتند چنین مشکلی موجود باشد :
1- بانک من که سالها پیش آنرا ساختم و نزدیک 1 سال اتمام آن طول کشید بانک بسیار پیچیده ای است که تحت access 97 نوشته شده و بعلت اینکه در فرم ها و ماژولهای متعدد آن دستورات vb گنجانده شده قابل تبدیل به access 2003 یا بالاتر از آن نیست (همانطور که می دانید دستورات vb در access 97 با گونه های بعد از آن همخوانی ندارد) لذا با توجه به اینکه من نتوانستم access developerکه بتواند access 97 را تبدیل کند پیدا کنم قابل استفاده نیست.
2- access run time در سیستمهایی کاربرد دارد که در آن هیچ برنامه access نصب نشده باشد لذا اگر در سیستمی access موجود باشد قابل استفاده نیست لذا من باید از برنامه خود ستاپی(setup ) درست کنم که در هر سیستمی جواب دهد (چه سیستمی که access در آن نصب باشد چه نباشد)

----------


## amin_ir

> دوست عزیز اگه در آموزش Install shield اولی با دقت بخونین نوشته همه نوع فابلی رو می شه به نصبی تبدیل کرد 
> کافیه در قسمتی که میخواهسن فایل یا فولدر رو انتخاب کنین برای نصب در اونجا بعد از زدن Add File ÷نجره که باز می شه کمبو پایینی را از نوع All File انتخاب کنین که تمام فایلهاتون نمایش داده شود از جمله فایل Mdb که بتونین اونو اضافه کنین


من یکبار دیگه آموزشها را خواندم (البته ناگفته نماند چیز زیاد سختی هم نبود) . همانطور که فکر می کردم نه Installsield آنقدر هوشمند است که بعد از add کردن فایل mdb تشخیص دهد که این فایل مربوط به برنامه access است که هنگام درست کردن setup تمامی فایلها و dll های مورد نیاز برای اجرای mdb را درست نمایدو نه در آن ، قسمتی برای تنظیمات مربوط به بانکهای مبتنی بر access موجود می باشد (هر چند در آن چنین امکانی برای sql 2000 موجود می باشد)
به هر حال بنده گفته شما را اطاعت نموده و بر اساس آموزش، فایل mdb خود را در قسمت مربوطه add کردم و بعد از انجام مابقی کارها پس از گذشت زمانی طولانی فایل setup را تحویل گرفتم سپس office را از سیستم خود حذف کرده و فایل setup را اجرا نمودم و دوباره با صرف مدت زمانی طولانی آقای Installshield زحمت کشیدند و فایل setup دست ساز خودشونو باز نمودند ، قسمت بامزه اینجاست که وقتی فایل باز شده را مشاهده کردم دیدم که همان فایل mdb را برای من در کامپیوتر ذخیره کرده بدون امکان باز شدن ، یعنی دوباره برنامه access نیاز هست که اونو باز کنه .
نتیجه اینکه جناب Installshield برای من به مانند winzip یا winrar عمل نموده و تنها فایل من را فشرده کرده و پس از اجرا دوباره باز نموده (البته با صرف زمان بسیار بیشتر)
حالا دوستی پیدا می شه که لطف کنند و بفرمایند بنده چه فایلهای دیگه ای می بایستی در کنار فایل mdb اضافه نمایم که در آخر بشود setup ی تحویل بگیرم که پس از اجرا در سیستم مشتری بدون نیاز به برنامه access قابل اجرا باشد ؟؟؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب تنها راحل شما اينه كه مثل من برنامه Access Runtime را همراه با برنامه كه داري بصورت ستاپ در بياري وبد هنكام ستاپ برنامه بگي اول برنامهAccess Runtime  نصب كن بعد برنامه خوتون يا همون فايل بكي كپي كن در فلان مسير و يك شوركات روي دسكتاپ براز و يك مايلم توي رجيستري اعمال كن تا برنامه بهتر اجرا بشه لبته اينو بگم بهتر برنامه Access Runtime  بصورت مخفي نصب بشه كه جالبتر مشه برنامه

----------


## amirzazadeh

> سلام
> پس چگونه می شود آن را تهیه کرد ؟
> آیا رایگان است یا باید بابت آن مبلغ پرداخت کرد؟
> CD آن وجود دارد یا خیر؟ اگر وجود دارد کجا می توان آن را تهیه کرد؟
> ممنونم


اينم لينك دانلود رايگان 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11094235...loper.rar.html

----------


## قله بلند

> اينم لينك دانلود رايگان 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11094235...loper.rar.html


با سلام
من به آدرس بالا رفتم ولی به هیچ طریقی نتوانستم فایل را دانلود کنم چون پیغام خطا صادر می شود ، حتی نتوانستم Join شوم تا فایل را دانلود کنم.

----------


## amirzazadeh

> با سلام
> من به آدرس بالا رفتم ولی به هیچ طریقی نتوانستم فایل را دانلود کنم چون پیغام خطا صادر می شود ، حتی نتوانستم Join شوم تا فایل را دانلود کنم.


مجددا امتحان كنيد لينك مشكلي نداره احتمالا سرور rapid share تايم اوت بوده.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان خوب اگر برنامه Access Runtime خواستيد نياز به تهيه هيچ cdاضافي نيست چون داخل dخود افيس 2003 مجود هست

----------


## قله بلند

> مجددا امتحان كنيد لينك مشكلي نداره احتمالا سرور rapid share تايم اوت بوده.


با عرض سلام
من باز هم نتوانستم فایل را دانلود کنم.  لطف کنید بفرمایید دقیقا شماکدام لینک ها را انتخاب می کنید؟

----------


## amirzazadeh

> با عرض سلام
> من باز هم نتوانستم فایل را دانلود کنم. لطف کنید بفرمایید دقیقا شماکدام لینک ها را انتخاب می کنید؟


بعد از كليك روي لينك وارد صفحه" رپيد شير" ميشي بعد در قسمت پايين صفحه دكمه free رو كليك كن تا وارد صفحه دانلود بشي

----------


## mahdif123

اگر تكراري است ببخشيد چون من موردي در اين زمينه پيدا نكردم .
بچه ها كسي مي تواند بگويد من اين Access run time را از كجا بايد نصب و استفاده كنم .
راهنماي استفاده از آن را از كجا بايد سرچ كنم .

ممنونم .

----------


## amirzazadeh

> اگر تكراري است ببخشيد چون من موردي در اين زمينه پيدا نكردم .
> بچه ها كسي مي تواند بگويد من اين Access run time را از كجا بايد نصب و استفاده كنم .
> راهنماي استفاده از آن را از كجا بايد سرچ كنم .
> 
> ممنونم .


دوست من وقتي ميخواهي pacckage wizard رو از نرم افزار اكسس ديولوپر اجرا كني توي صفحه دوم ويزارد يك چك باكس هست به اسم include access 2003 runtime كه بايد اونو انتخاب كني .(لينك دانلود access developer2003  تو همين تاپيك هست)
...........................
موفق باشيد

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

دوست من 

فايل runtime رو مي توني توي سي دي  خود office  نيز  توي پوشه accrt پيداش كني

----------


## jaberian2

سلام من دنبال exe كردن و ايجاد يك ايكون اختصاصي براي فايلي هستم كه تهيه كردم. توضيحات و مطالب همه بچه ها رو خوندم ولي بالاخره با كدوم نرم افزار ميشه اين كارو كرد. ممنون ميشم اگه يكي جواب بده.

----------


## amirzazadeh

> سلام من دنبال exe كردن و ايجاد يك ايكون اختصاصي براي فايلي هستم كه تهيه كردم. توضيحات و مطالب همه بچه ها رو خوندم ولي بالاخره با كدوم نرم افزار ميشه اين كارو كرد. ممنون ميشم اگه يكي جواب بده.


دوست من چيزي شما ميخواهين به نظر من به چند عامل بستگي داره:
اول اينكه هدف شما از اين كار چيه .
دوم اينكه گروه هدف شما كيه .
سوم اينكه شما متد مشخص نكردين منظورم اينه كه ميخواهين دستي اينكارو انجام بدين يا  ستاپ خودكار درست كنين.

----------


## قله بلند

> دوست من چيزي شما ميخواهين به نظر من به چند عامل بستگي داره:
> اول اينكه هدف شما از اين كار چيه .
> دوم اينكه گروه هدف شما كيه .
> سوم اينكه شما متد مشخص نكردين منظورم اينه كه ميخواهين دستي اينكارو انجام بدين يا ستاپ خودكار درست كنين.


با سلام
به مطالب خوبی اشاره کردید.اگر لطف کنید در مورد موضوعاتی که به آنها اشاره کرده اید صحبت کنید ممنون می شوم.
مثلا شاید ندانیم که روی سیستمی access نصب هست یا نه ؟حالا بهتر است setup تهییه کنیم یا از فایلمان exe تولید کنیم؟
کمی راجع به این دومقوله صحبت کنید.
ممنونم

----------


## amirzazadeh

> با سلام
> به مطالب خوبی اشاره کردید.اگر لطف کنید در مورد موضوعاتی که به آنها اشاره کرده اید صحبت کنید ممنون می شوم.
> مثلا شاید ندانیم که روی سیستمی access نصب هست یا نه ؟حالا بهتر است setup تهییه کنیم یا از فایلمان exe تولید کنیم؟
> کمی راجع به این دومقوله صحبت کنید.
> ممنونم


دوست من،  خوب مشخصه كه اگر روي سيستمي  اكسس نصب نشده باشه  بايد از فايلهاي  runtime  بهره بگيريم . در مورد دوم هم بايد بگم كه تهيه فايل ستاپ كار رو حرفه اي تر جلوه ميده مخصوصا اگر مخاطب شما بيش از يك نفر باشد .

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
ممنونم از پاسخ شما

----------


## jaberian2

دوستان عزير سلام 
يه فايل اكسس نوشتم كه مي خوام با وجود نر افزار اكسس در سيستم نصب بشه( install ) بعد از نصب يك Shortcat با آيكون مورد نظر روي دسكتاپ قرار بگيره و براي Uninstall هم بتونم از قسمت Remove Program عمل كنم. 
از طرف ديگه مي خوام يوزر تعريف كنم و ميزان دسترسي رو هم تنظيم كنم كه مطالعات من هنوز نتونسته خيلي كمكم كنه. ممن.ن ميشم اگه يكي يه فايل MDB برام بزاره.
مرسي از ارائه نظراتتون

----------


## javad490

> سلام
> من در بازار تبلیغی برای نرام افزار مبدل فایلهای ACCESS به EXE دیدم تلفنی با فروشنده صحبت کردم ظاهراً نرم افزاری تولید خارج از کشور است که فرم relational tables و query و Macro و ... را در فایلهای اکسس support میکند شما خبری دارید؟


 دوستن گرامی من هم مدتی دنبال این موضوع بودم و یافت نشد و برنامه های فوق فقط برخی فایل های لازم برای اجرای اکسس را به فایل شما ضمیمه میکنند تا برنامه اجرا شود و از access run time استفاده میکنند و برنامه را بطور واقعی به exe تبدیل نمی کنند و در واقع برنامه خالی اکسس را از مجموعه آفیس و در حد خواندن و اجرا روی سیستم نصب میکنند.

----------


## elham123

> دوستان عزير سلام 
> يه فايل اكسس نوشتم كه مي خوام با وجود نر افزار اكسس در سيستم نصب بشه( install ) بعد از نصب يك Shortcat با آيكون مورد نظر روي دسكتاپ قرار بگيره و براي Uninstall هم بتونم از قسمت Remove Program عمل كنم. 
> از طرف ديگه مي خوام يوزر تعريف كنم و ميزان دسترسي رو هم تنظيم كنم كه مطالعات من هنوز نتونسته خيلي كمكم كنه. ممن.ن ميشم اگه يكي يه فايل MDB برام بزاره.
> مرسي از ارائه نظراتتون


با سلام
من در همین تایپیک یک جا در مورد Install shield  صحبت کردم و حتی آموزش آن را نیز گذاشتم 
شما با این برنامه install shield می توانید برنامهتون رو به صورت نصبی در بیارین و تو تنظیماتش موقع تبدیل می تونین دقیقا آیکون مورد نظر را براش بذارین و بگید که Shortcut  براتون بگذاره 
بعد فایلتون به صورت نصبی در میاد و شما مانند برنامه های نصبی دیگه راحت جا ی نصب را براش مشخص کنید و در آخر می بینید که Shortcut ان برنامه با آیکون مورد نظرتون در دکستاپ نصب شده و اگر بخواهید ان را پاک کنید باید در Control Panel قسمت Add/Remove.... آن را UnInstall کنید 
حتی زمان تبدیل برنامتون به صورت نصبی می تونین فونت و یا .... را نیز نصب کنید که تا این برنامه را نصب کنید خودش فونت مورد نظر را در کنار برنامه در WinDows نصب می کنید و با remove کردن برنامه پاک می شود
فقط چیزی که هست تعدادی می خواهند برنامشون بدون نصب Acces در Windows کار کند که این کار با install shield  نمی شه باید Access نصب باشد
در مورد user هم تو خود برنامه اکسس می تونین براش کاربر و دسترسی براش تعیین کنید و اگه خواستین با برنامه نویسی انجام دهید اگه جستجو کنین پیدا می کنین

----------


## jaberian2

ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان من دارم سعي منم كه برنامه اماده كنم كه دوستان بدون اينكه كابر بخواد اكسس نصب كن بتون ا نرم افزار استفاده كن البته بايد اينو بگم در واقع مخوام اكسس runtime را به همراه خود برنامه داخل يك برنامه نصب باشد مثل ديگر نرم افزارها انشالا اگه به نتيجه رسيدم بدوستان اطلاع ميدم

----------


## iranpour

سلام و تشكر از همه شما
اما يه مورد مهم...
اينطور كه من فهميدم اكثر اين موارد مربوط به 2003 است ، هم تيك نصب ، هم راه حل elham123 مربوط به 2003 است . فايلهاي 2007 را بايد چه كار كرد ؟

----------


## GR_mahdi

سلام به همگی و سال نو بر شما مبارک
البته ما که خیلی تو اکسس استادیم(ارواح کمت :بامزه: ) ولی شما هم دیگه شورش رو در آوردین!!!!!!!! :گیج: 
exe شدن یه برنامه یعنی علاوه بر اینکه به اکسس برای اجرای برنامه نیازی نباشه بلکه با باز شدن برنامه هم نشه فهمید تو اکسس نوشته شده و هیچ Object درون برنامه قابل ویرایش نباشه،
این مذخرفات چیه سر هم کردین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه کسی راهی بلده بگه اگرم نه که این همه طول و تفسیر نداره :خیلی عصبانی: 
در ضمن چند هزار برنامه برای ایجاد اتوران و نصب برنامه وجود داره که همشون یه کاری رو انجام می دن مثل " multimedia builder " که هم برنامه ساده ای هست هم همه کار ازش بر می یاد. :افسرده: 
موفق باشید :لبخند:

----------


## alireza264

> سلام به همگی و سال نو بر شما مبارک
> البته ما که خیلی تو اکسس استادیم(ارواح کمت) ولی شما هم دیگه شورش رو در آوردین!!!!!!!!
> exe شدن یه برنامه یعنی علاوه بر اینکه به اکسس برای اجرای برنامه نیازی نباشه بلکه با باز شدن برنامه هم نشه فهمید تو اکسس نوشته شده و هیچ Object درون برنامه قابل ویرایش نباشه،
> این مذخرفات چیه سر هم کردین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه کسی راهی بلده بگه اگرم نه که این همه طول و تفسیر نداره
> در ضمن چند هزار برنامه برای ایجاد اتوران و نصب برنامه وجود داره که همشون یه کاری رو انجام می دن مثل " multimedia builder " که هم برنامه ساده ای هست هم همه کار ازش بر می یاد.
> موفق باشید


یک پکیج هستش بنام  Developer Extension kit که Access رو قابل حمل میکنه به این معنی که هسته access رو به برنامه شما مچسبونه تا بتونین بدون نیاز به مجموعه office اونو روی هر سیستمی اجرا کنین در ضمن فرمها و سورس کد های نوشته شده هم توسط کاربرقابل دیدن نیست
من این برنامه رو دارم ولی چون حجمش 50MB آپلودش نکردم 
راه حل elham123 هم خوبه ولی ربطی به موضوع این تاپیک نداره چون  install shield  فقط برای نصب برنامه مفیده نه اجرا

----------


## mehdi_fiz

سلام دوست عزیز
این برنامه ای که شما می فرمائید اکسس ران تایم هست که با این برنامه بعضی از کدهای نوشته شده در VBA  لجرا نمی شه و به مشکل می خوره و بهتره که به استفاده از برنامه های setup ساز برنامه رو نصب کنید و از اکسس خود مجموعه آفیس استفاده کنید
موفق باشید

----------

